# Was able to run Netflix on Mini



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I discovered several days ago with kmttg Remote I was able to launch Netflix on the Mini using "HME Jump" button. Was able to login to register the Mini and play several episodes of Breaking Bad. The interface is lightning fast compared to running Netflix on series 4 units. The 1st time I played and episode when it switched to 1080p/24 resolution (which I had enabled on Mini video output) the Mini rebooted. Since then I've disabled 1080p/24 as a valid output on the Mini and have not had any trouble playing Netflix episodes.

I'm interested in seeing if it works (or at least launches) for any other Mini users or if it is some anomaly with my account. I did try it when I 1st got the Mini but got V301 (Try Later) error or something along those lines back then.

EDIT: Never mind, doesn't work for me anymore. Getting V301 error when attempting to launch.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Interesting...

Are you saying that a hidden version of Netflix is on the Mini and you were able to expose it using the HME Jump menu button?


----------



## Am_I_Evil (Apr 7, 2009)

does not work for me


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Easy come, easy go. It's no longer working for me either: Getting V301 error when attempting to launch. Oh well, gave a glimpse of what Netflix on the Mini could be and I liked it...


----------

